# Super Stole II



## buggsz24

The Steelers have been given their second ring, this is already being called the second worst officiated game of all time ( the steelers vs. seattle being #1 )


----------



## Loke

buggsz24 said:


> The Steelers have been given their second ring, this is already being called the second worst officiated game of all time ( the steelers vs. seattle being #1 )


In case you didn't notice, that was the Steelers 6th Superbowl victory.


----------



## Huge29

I do remember the bad calls vs Seattle, but I can not think of a single bad call in this game, please enlighten us! The one at the end of the game IP/fumble was definitely a good call, the holds all good, the TD good...what did I miss?


----------



## callofthewild

QUITE YOUR *ING WHINING I HAVE HEARD ENOUGH OF YOUR CRAP!!!!!!! IT IS OVER AND THEY HAVE 6 RINGS LIVE WITH IT YOU WUSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## proutdoors

I enjoyed the game, even though I was cheering for the Cards. I told my wife right before the int was thrown and returned for a td it was going to happen. That was the difference in the outcome IMHO. Fitz is AWESOME. Congrats to the Steelers.


----------



## mjschijf

I didn't watch the whole game, but the only call that I saw that I didn't agree with was Warner's "fumble" at the end of the game. How did the football go forward 10-15 yards if his arm wasn't going forward? :? 

That being said, that call probably wouldn't have mattered and it still would have taken a miracle for the Cardinals to get into the endzone even if that was ruled an incomplete pass. 

I am in no way a Steelers fan and I was pulling for the Cards, but I think the Steelers deserved to win. I was just happy to see a good game that went down to the wire.


----------



## HOGAN

I could not agree more, the game was mostly geared toward Pitt, to win.


----------



## copper

HOGAN said:


> I could not agree more, the game was mostly geared toward Pitt, to win.


I'll add my voice to the bad officiating. I can't believe that the Card's kept their cool throughout all those calls and even almost came back to win it. I wouldn't have been able to take that many BS calls without airing some of my beliefs. Everytime the Card's made a big play, it was called back. Everytime Pitt was stalling, a huge penalty for a first down was called.

I did think they started to rule things fairly in the end, with the exception of that last play, they finally started calling things on Pitt.

A defense like theirs is built just like Utah's, they blur the boundaries of the rules pushing the the thin edge of a penalty on every play. If the refs really wanted they could have called something on every down, but they seemed to only call them at opportune times. They should have called it fairly and let them play, rather than just letting Pitt play.


----------



## buggsz24

Loke said:


> In case you didn't notice, that was the Steelers 6th Superbowl victory.


The title was super stole, not super bowl. The steelers have won four and been given two, details really are lost on you aren't they.


----------



## buggsz24

Huge29 said:


> I do remember the bad calls vs Seattle, but I can not think of a single bad call in this game, please enlighten us! The one at the end of the game IP/fumble was definitely a good call, the holds all good, the TD good...what did I miss?


The drive in the third quarter kept alive by some VERY obvious bad calls (three personal fouls in one series?, give me a break). Roughing the QB is a great example, while they are showing the questionable call you can see a Cards defender getting tackled (holding) in the back ground , where was that call all night long?.

The "fumble" in the fourth that wasn't even reviewed, WTF was up with that, this is the biggest game s of the year and the next play could have changed the outcome.

The stop in the end zone (forward progress) that didn't result in a safety.

Seriously have the steelers ever been able to difinitively cross the goal line in a super bowl, this is the second time that they were the benefactor of a questionable spot.

I'm not a even a cards fan, in fact I kinda dislike them for beating my team, but they definitely got screwed.


----------



## copper

buggsz24 said:


> The stop in the end zone (forward progress) that didn't result in a safety.


He was stopped, the one of his teammates literally grabbed him and drug him across the goal line. Same thing happened with Big Ben on the first non-TD. They had him stopped and his teammate grabbed him and drug him nearer the goal line.

I seem to recall a rule about that. I seem to recall a big stink a few years back when Reggie Bush manged to help Leinhart across the line at Notre Dame. Oh well, the refs were awful.



> I've never seen a ref be so obvious about having money on the game. Was his last name Blagojevich?


----------



## GaryFish

I had no rooting interest at all in the game. I really didn't care who won. I think both teams got jobbed a couple of times. The refs did put two points on the board for the Cardinals with that holding call in the end zone. They also took away Big Ben's TD and turned it into a field goal. Those two things were worth 6 points. I thought Warners fumble was an incomplete pass. I thought it was called fairly enough. I had no complaints. I thought the game was better than the commericals. Though my favorite was the potato heads commercial. Excellent.


----------



## HOGAN

Good first post Copper, my thoughts exaclty.


----------



## HOGAN

copper said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could not agree more, the game was mostly geared toward Pitt, to win.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add my voice to the bad officiating. I can't believe that the Card's kept their cool throughout all those calls and even almost came back to win it. I wouldn't have been able to take that many BS calls without airing some of my beliefs. Everytime the Card's made a big play, it was called back. Everytime Pitt was stalling, a huge penalty for a first down was called.
> 
> I did think they started to rule things fairly in the end, with the exception of that last play, they finally started calling things on Pitt.
> 
> A defense like theirs is built just like Utah's, they blur the boundaries of the rules pushing the the thin edge of a penalty on every play. If the refs really wanted they could have called something on every down, but they seemed to only call them at opportune times. They should have called it fairly and let them play, rather than just letting Pitt play.
Click to expand...

Could not of said it better myself.


----------



## HOGAN

Fitzgerald's catc in the endzone was not a catch, but Pitt, did not challenge it. He did a good job on playing it out.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

It was a good game after the refs pulled there heads out of Pitt butts. The refs where favering pitts. that dud should have been tosted out of the game after throwing a couple punchs. O well we will what and see what happens next year. Oyea pitt D was not all that good in my eyes.


----------



## HOGAN

They are good Dustin, hell they held an outstanding Arizona high octaine offense to 2 something points.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

There good dont get me wrong. but every one make it sound like no body can do anything agaisnt them.


----------



## BIGBEAN

The Cardinals scored 30 points in each of their 3 previous playoff games. The Steelers held their offense to 23. The Steelers had only given up 1- 300 yard passing game all year and then to do it in the Superbowl against an awesome set of receivers and a dang good QB. They contained Fitzpatrick for almost 3 quarters. I think that is a mighty good defense. The interception returned for a touchdown was a 14 point swing. This was the difference in the game, and it was brought to you by the defense.


----------



## buggsz24

BIGBEAN said:


> The Cardinals scored 30 points in each of their 3 previous playoff games. The Steelers held their offense to 23. The Steelers had only given up 1- 300 yard passing game all year and then to do it in the Superbowl against an awesome set of receivers and a dang good QB. They contained Fitzpatrick for almost 3 quarters. I think that is a mighty good defense. The interception returned for a touchdown was a 14 point swing. This was the difference in the game, and it was brought to you by the defense.


Don't forget about how bad the steelers offense is and how they were kept on the field by some seriously questionable calls/non-calls. That 7 point swing was enough of a differential to decide the game.


----------



## BIGBEAN

buggz wrote:


> Don't forget about how bad the steelers offense is and how they were kept on the field by some seriously questionable calls/non-calls. That 7 point swing was enough of a differential to decide the game.


Give me an example of these bad call/nocalls. What I saw along with most everyone else was an over officiated game but not a poorly officiated game. The calls were legit.

Quit being such a ***** Cowboy fan and accept it. All your whining and Jerry Jones money can't change it so embrace the fact you cheer for a bunch of losers.


----------



## buggsz24

BIGBEAN said:


> Give me an example of these bad call/nocalls.


The roughing the passer comes to mind. The defender had already launched himself forward before the ball was thrown and he ends up getting pushed (mind you not driven into or tackled to) the ground, and they call it for 15 and a first down on a play that would have cut the drive short of the end zone where they eventually got 7.

The best part about it the penalty is as the commentators were reviewing the play and saying it was questionable you could see an AZ player literally getting tackled while going for the sack. It was a VERY OBVIOUS case of holding, but it didn't get called.

Don't you ever wonder how ben gets away from pursuit so often, I mean the guy is far from fast and he isn't even getting touched. The one hold they got called for resulted in a safety and it was one of the least obvious cases all night.


----------



## buggsz24

BIGBEAN said:


> Quit being such a kitten Cowboy fan and accept it. All your whining and Jerry Jones money can't change it so embrace the fact you cheer for a bunch of losers.


I don't remember the cowboys playing last night, why do you keep bringing it up?

Just embrace the fact that the only losers last night were the guys standing around (or passed out) wearing yellow and black, perhaps your team can WIN a superbowl someday.


----------



## BIGBEAN

buggsz24 said:


> The roughing the passer comes to mind. The defender had already launched himself forward before the ball was thrown and he ends up getting pushed (mind you not driven into or tackled to) the ground, and they call it for 15 and a first down on a play that would have cut the drive short of the end zone where they eventually got 7. That is the only one of question and that would be called 90% of the time since the NFL thinks they need to protect the Quarterback
> 
> The best part about it the penalty is as the commentators were reviewing the play and saying it was questionable you could see an AZ player literally getting tackled while going for the sack. It was a VERY OBVIOUS case of holding, but it didn't get called. Try watching James Harrison, half of the possesions he had Gandy's arms draped around his neck as he is busting past him.
> 
> Don't you ever wonder how ben gets away from pursuit so often, I mean the guy is far from fast and he isn't even getting touched. The one hold they got called for resulted in a safety and it was one of the least obvious cases all night.So you admit the refs blew that call as well, so did Warren Sapp. Ben is 6'5" 260 lbs. he is a load to bring down. You can call holding on just about every play, Pittsburgh's was less noticeable.


----------



## BIGBEAN

buggsz24 said:


> I don't remember the cowboys playing last night, why do you keep bringing it up? I don't remember them playing all year. HAHA
> 
> Just embrace the fact that the only losers last night were the guys standing around Cowboys(or passed out) wearing yellow and black, perhaps your team can WIN a superbowl someday. Maybe someday you guys can buy one, but until then they will be standing around and watching the Black and Gold Party


----------



## bowhunter3

How about using the football as a prop and the winning touchdown, that would have been in forced 15 yards on the kick off, never know. There was a clip on the 100 yard return, a couple of the holding calls were iffy how about your hero not getting kicked out of the game for his tirade on poor Francisco, or how about the one roughing the passer you guys are talking about where he just threw the ball away with not one Steeler in sight. The touchdown I still don't know if he got his other foot down, but the way the game was going I am sure if it was a Cardinal that caught that they would have called him out on the field. Good game, some of the calls I thought were very bad, but the Steelers would make more money for the NFL than the Cards so :roll: Either way, the game was lost when Warner made a stupid decision to thew that pass before the half. Game ended right there


----------



## BIGBEAN

bowhunter3 said:


> How about using the football as a prop and the winning touchdown, that would have been in forced 15 yards on the kick off, never know.Yeah they missed that one. I think they were embarrassed enough by the celebration that they didn't see any need to inflict more pain. There was a clip on the 100 yard return, a couple of the holding calls were iffy how about your hero not getting kicked out of the game for his tirade on poor Francisco,Francisco deserved that for going for a low chop block that should have been called. or how about the one roughing the passer you guys are talking about where he just threw the ball away with not one Steeler in sight He was outside the tackles and threw the ball past the line of scimage which makes it not a penalty. The touchdown I still don't know if he got his other foot down, but the way the game was going I am sure if it was a Cardinal that caught that they would have called him out on the field. Good game, some of the calls I thought were very bad, but the Steelers would make more money for the NFL than the Cards so :roll: Either way, the game was lost when Warner made a stupid decision to thew that pass before the half. Game ended right there


----------



## proutdoors

BIGBEAN said:


> Francisco deserved that for going for a low chop block that should have been called


I have been on your side, but NOT on this one. To make a LAME excuse for that kind of behavior by a supposed 'classy' player is BS! He should have been ejected immediately. I also saw Warner hit like Ben was with NO roughing call on the Cards NEXT possession. Just food for thought.


----------



## BIGBEAN

Pro wrote:


> saw Warner hit like Ben was with NO roughing call on the Cards NEXT possession


 What can I say it was questionable, no doubt about it. It all comes down to the Referees and the Cards didn't get the call. But to say that the Refs gave the Super Bowl to them because of that one call well... is silly.

There is no excuse for the way Harrison acted, I worded that poorly. I understand why he reacted the way he did and have seen many players react the same way. Francisco went for his Knees, not a cool thing when someones career could be cut short.


----------



## BIGBEAN

Here it is if you would like to watch it again. Still don't think it was all that bad, but I have seen players thrown out for less.


----------



## bowhunter3

Like I said, they won the game, they drove the length of the field and scored with 2 min. Can't take that away from them, just most of the calls went against the cards. I would have rather seen the game play and not rely on the officials. Let them play the game. Thats all


----------



## proutdoors

Just for kicks I watched in four times, I NEVER saw #47 go for his knees! A stretch to call #47 for doing something 'dirty'. :?


----------



## buggsz24

bowhunter3 said:


> I would have rather seen the game play and not rely on the officials. Let them play the game. Thats all


What a stupid and outlandish assertion, you must be a sore "insert NFL team here" fan.


----------



## coyoteslayer

It sounds like Buggz has another melvin in his shorts. I better make a call so they check to see if you have escaped out of your room. :lol: :lol:


----------



## buggsz24

coyoteslayer said:


> It sounds like Buggz has another melvin in his shorts. I better make a call so they check to see if you have escaped out of your room. :lol: :lol:


Your right, maybe I am making a big deal out of nothing. Besides, every ignorant sports thread is one you started, I wouldn't want to take away the ONLY thing your good for.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Pretty much everything you have said on here has been negative. I would NEVER try to take away your negative trophy. You have definately earned that one.

Congrats on that Trophy and why YES you do take things way to serious my friend. You will need go outside and melt some snow.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

:lol:

Here you buggzy. :wink:

http://www.cvc.edu/wp-content/themes/cl ... -sale.html


----------



## lifetime hunter

Treehugnhuntr said:


> :lol:
> 
> Here you buggzy. :wink:
> 
> http://www.cvc.edu/wp-content/themes/cl ... -sale.html


 -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- might wanna throw some Midol in there also! :lol:


----------



## buggsz24

Treehugnhuntr said:


> :lol:
> 
> Here you buggzy. :wink:
> 
> http://www.cvc.edu/wp-content/themes/cl ... -sale.html


thanks for keeping me in mind while shopping for your male enhancement products, but i will have to pass.


----------



## buggsz24

lifetime hunter said:


> -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- might wanna throw some Midol in there also! :lol:


Why, your mom to me she was going to be with your dad this weekend?


----------



## lifetime hunter

buggsz24 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Here you buggzy. :wink:
> 
> http://www.cvc.edu/wp-content/themes/cl ... -sale.html
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for keeping me in mind while shopping for your male enhancement products, but i will have to pass.
Click to expand...

????? how big of Cowboy fan are you? has it fried your thinking abilities?? do u know what Valium is??

What is Valium? (http://www.drugs.com/valium.html)

Valium is in a group of drugs called benzodiazepines. It affects chemicals in the brain that may become unbalanced and cause anxiety.

Valium is used in the management of anxiety disorders. It may also be used to treat agitation, shakiness, and hallucinations during alcohol withdrawal and to relieve certain types of muscle pain.


----------



## lifetime hunter

buggsz24 said:


> lifetime hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- might wanna throw some Midol in there also! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, your mom to me she was going to be with your dad this weekend?
Click to expand...

again WOW

Midol: {http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midol}
Midol is an over-the-counter medication indicated for menstrual cramping and other effects related to premenstrual syndrome and menstruation.

think you need it more than ANY woman I have EVER MET!!


----------



## mjschijf

You tell him, Lifey. That's what I'm talking about! :lol:


----------



## buggsz24

lifetime hunter said:


> again WOW
> 
> Midol: {http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midol}
> Midol is an over-the-counter medication indicated for menstrual cramping and other effects related to premenstrual syndrome and menstruation.
> 
> think you need it more than ANY woman I have EVER MET!!


Humor or words with more than two syllables is wasted on you. I knew what all three of the products were (and unlike you I didn't need to google them).

But thanks for being the butt of the joke and then being too stupid to realize it. :lol:


----------



## lifetime hunter

buggsz24 said:


> lifetime hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> again WOW
> 
> Midol: {http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midol}
> Midol is an over-the-counter medication indicated for menstrual cramping and other effects related to premenstrual syndrome and menstruation.
> 
> think you need it more than ANY woman I have EVER MET!!
> 
> 
> 
> Humor or words with more than two syllables is wasted on you. I knew what all three of the products were (and unlike you I didn't need to google them).
> 
> But thanks for being the butt of the joke and then being too stupid to realize it. :lol:
Click to expand...

I goggled them for you! I don't say I need male enhancer pills for anxiety! and your the BUTT of everyone's jokes lately! you just don't know when to insert your FOOT and STFU


----------



## buggsz24

lifetime hunter said:


> I goggled them for you! I don't say I need male enhancer pills for anxiety!


Seriously what was that? A thought or two, perhaps an attempt at a sentence? You really should find out if your parents were related before they were married, or if your mom drinking problem started before your birth.


----------



## Huge29

WOW guys, let's keep it civil! I think the topic is worthy of discussion, I don't agree, but now that I have been reminded a few of the instances; definitely worthy of discussion. 
I'll take them a point at a time as generalities are ridiculous like saying every time they got a first....
Harrison's PF-good call, definitely not worth an ejection like John Madden states in the comment; the push at teh 0:38 mark on the video warranted the call, that is right when the flags flew.
Hold in the end zone for a safety 100% correct, the guy had a direct shot at the QB, second easiest hold call to be made other than an actual grab from behind with jersey pulled out.
69 being called for hold so often, correct every time 92 was eating his lunch.
Roughing the passer; he was not in the air/committed, I recall it being 1-1/2-2 steps and then a full fledged arm swing/push. Good call IMHO.
Roughing the holder too easy.
Assisting the runner--they missed that one, hard to see and hard to make, never does get called.
Someone mentioned the chop block-right out of the text book; defensive man engaged by someone then a delay and a block below the waist.
Did I miss any?
Take it easy on Buggz guys!! We all have our off days, we are here to interact about the things we love, no one enjoys it when there are personal attacks made.


----------



## lifetime hunter

Huge29 said:


> Take it easy on Buggz guys!!  We all have our off days, we are here to interact about the things we love, no one enjoys it when there are personal attacks made.


I have done nothing but keep it civil Til he brought Family into this! 
so if anything BRING IT ON to buggz guys!!



Huge29 said:


> we are here to interact about the things we love, no one enjoys it when there are personal attacks made.


I haven't read a post from him about things he loves only things he doesn't like!


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I haven't read a post from him about things he loves only things he doesn't like!


Buggz must have a very boring world. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huge29

coyoteslayer said:


> I haven't read a post from him about things he loves only things he doesn't like!
> 
> 
> 
> Buggz must have a very boring world. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...




lifetime hunter said:


> I have done nothing but keep it civil Til he brought Family into this!
> so if anything BRING IT ON to buggz guys!!


You two seem to have some of the most hunting experience out there and you are going to bore us with this cat fight?! Put your minds to work and make Finn look like a sissy by outdoing this post of his (kind of a backhanded compliment to you Finn). I really enjoy this and I am sure that you guys could do something similar:
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=8785&p=100913&hilit=pass#p100913


----------



## Guns and Flies

I have an idea, lets all be mean to buggsz, wait, what would that accomplish?


----------



## Huge29

Guns and Flies said:


> I have an idea, lets all be mean to buggsz, wait, what would that accomplish?


Yeah, we already did that...
GNF,
I finally understand your avatar, I ran across that one as I was searching for my own trophy squirrel, nice!


----------



## Guns and Flies

Huge29 said:


> Guns and Flies said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an idea, lets all be mean to buggsz, wait, what would that accomplish?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we already did that...
> GNF,
> I finally understand your avatar, I ran across that one as I was searching for my own trophy squirrel, nice!
Click to expand...

You found yourself a dandy!! I had to break it to my wife recently that those are actually fictitious creatures, not unlike the unicorn; no matter how much we want them to exist, they don't. Sorry to break away from the fighting and bickering, but has anyone seen the movie step brothers (VERY CRUDE BUT VERY FUNNY). There is a scene where Will F. sings and his step brother refers to a Unicorn and how the singing was like a mix between Jesus and Fergie, that just about did me in I was laughing so hard (again sorry to shift the topic). Carry on with the arguing!!


----------



## Petersen

[exclamation:3suuvqfl][/exclamation:3suuvqfl]I'm a little late responding to this because I didn't see the thread until I started getting PM complaints about it.

Please, let's keep it civil and keep the insults and trash talking off the forum. Buggsz24, your comments here have violated the forum rules that you agreed to when you signed up. I might suggest that you, and several other people engaging in the discussion here, read them again.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

That means no personal attacks!Unless your handle is InvaderZim then you can say whatever you want to whoever you want without reprisal.


----------



## proutdoors

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> That means no personal attacks!Unless your handle is InvaderZim then you can say whatever you want to whoever you want without reprisal.


 -/|\-


----------



## BIGBEAN

proutdoors said:


> Just for kicks I watched in four times, I NEVER saw #47 go for his knees! A stretch to call #47 for doing something 'dirty'. :?


I see #47 Francisco going for a block below the waist towards his knee's. Harrison reacted quick enough to push him down. Any block outside of the tackle Box has to be initiated above the waste which this was not. So in my eye's it was a cheap play on his #47's part and an even cheaper retaliation by Harrison.

I guess we will just have to disagree on this one. 8)


----------



## buggsz24

lifetime hunter said:


> I have done nothing but keep it civil Til he brought Family into this!
> so if anything BRING IT ON to buggz guys!!





lifetime hunter said:


> might wanna throw some Midol in there also! :lol:


Quite possibly the worlds shortest memory? I'm pretty sure that your mom wasn't mentioned until after that, but whatever, you can post your reply when you get off the bus at 3:30.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Quite possibly the worlds shortest memory? I'm pretty sure that your mom wasn't mentioned until after that, but whatever, you can post your reply when you get off the bus at 3:30.


Why bring up family? You don't know her sweet mother so why even mention her in a post unless your trying to get under her skin? Do you see what I mean? You have won the negative Trophy of the year.

You take sports and the sport section in general way to serious Buggz. Chill!!!!


----------



## martymcfly73

Wow! if I got told by CS to chill out I think I'd go slap myself silly! O-|-O :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

martymcfly73 said:


> Wow! if I got told by CS to chill out I think I'd go slap myself silly! O-|-O :mrgreen:


 :mrgreen:

You're already silly.


----------



## proutdoors

martymcfly73 said:


> Wow! if I got told by CS to chill out I think I'd go slap myself silly! O-|-O :mrgreen:


 -Ov-


----------



## lifetime hunter

I just found a wonderful feature.. you can add people to you FOE list and *NOT* see one of their post.. man this forum could be enjoyable again!!


----------



## rugerdogdog

If I did that with all the D*****bags around here I would only see my own posts. -BaHa!- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o-


----------



## lifetime hunter

ok buggz.. I'm sorry I didn't realize midol was that much of a personal attack, but if you feel it was enough to bring family into this then I am sorry! 
guess I'm the one who needs the midol :mrgreen:


----------

